# Closet Doors for non standard closet dimensions



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe you order them from the factory through HD to size. They cut them down too the size you need and ship them to HD.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If you are talking about hollow core doors, yes you can order them custom length if you want to pay the stiff up-charge. Most contractors would cut 2 inches of the bottom and reinsert the wood edging back into open cavity. Glue and use small brads to secure.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry, I was thinking about those sliding aluminum closet doors. You were talking about regular doors.

How much wood is there at the top and the bottom of 1-3/8" doors?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

darsunt said:


> .
> How much wood is there at the top and the bottom of 1-3/8" doors?


 Count on 1 1/2" max, but some manufacturers fudge on that. Once you approach 1 1/4" off the bottom, the blocking situation becomes iffy, so don't be surprised if you have to reblock as suggested.


----------



## jherschel (Feb 20, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for the advice. I should have been specific. I would like to use wooden folding doors, but I guess I need to make sure they have enough 'solid' wood on top and bottom before cutting. I guess I won't know how good/bad it will look if I build a frame around outside of opening that IS 80" high until I do so.

Thanks again.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

You will probably want to cut the bottom only. with those hollow doors with the wood grain texture you can re-use the blocking that will be cut off. Just use a utility knife to carve/scrape/cut off the veneer from the blocking and re-insert it into the hollow cavity. Use wood glue to hold it. A couple of brads if you do not have clamps and want to get it hung before the glue dries. If you have time then some spring clamps and no brads for a couple of hours while the glue sets up.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wive's love mirrored doors. You can get these made to any size. The, "married to wood" thing is not necessarily a good thing. 
Ron


----------

